# 2nd dog - dog or bitch?



## kitty25 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi,
We have a 4yr old GSP bitch called Eva who is the most laid back wonderful dog ever 

We are planning to get another dog, possibly a collie x or cocker spaniel from a rescue and were wondering if another bitch would be ok if it joined the family as a pup? Everyone has said we are best to get a dog, but i thought i'd asked you experts here 
Thankyou
Kitty


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

There are quite a few pf members who have two or more bitches and manage fine, Im sure they will be along to offer advice, Ive got a dog and a bitch and they are very good friends, they each seem to have a role in their little pack so I can highly reccomend having one of each.


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I have also been advised that if you are only having two dogs then it is best to have one of each.


----------



## kerrybramble (Jun 2, 2009)

get a dog, lord knows we have learnt the hard way having two bitches together. If you decide on a bitch when you leave them, crate them apart.


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

We are in the process of getting a rescue dog. We already have a bitch and we were advised if adding another dog to the family it is best to get the opposite sex to what you already have as a dog and a bitch are more tollerant of each other than a bitch and a bitch or a dog and a dog. As a result we are looking at males.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

I would advise through experience to go for a male and also some rescues have a policy of not rehoming a bitch to a bitch.


----------



## Emmastace (Feb 11, 2011)

I also have a GSP bitch and if I were to look for a companion it would have to be a dog. I was brought up with GSD's and we always had three bitches together but I wouldn't try it with the GSP. My first girl was always on her own. I know lots of people that have two male GSP's together, and I know lots with m/f pairs and lots with mixed larger groups. I seem to remember in the deep and distance past I was talking to the person that runs the GSP rescue and they said that bitch/bitch aggression is particularly rife with the GSP when there is just the two of them especially when not brought up together i.e NOT mother/daughter etc. It might be worth talking to the breed club to check this.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Same sex pairs or groups CAN work (I have 5 males) but it is generally recommended to have one of each in a pairing.


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello, I've got a parson Jack Russell Dog...Had him for 3 years he Don't get on with other Dogs...I got a GSD Bitch 2 weeks ago and they get on fine..

I did Take Sam To meet Sasha first though at her previous owners house..

Think it all depends on the Individual Dogs likes and dislikes.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Def better to get oppisite sex if you are having 2 dogs. (unless of course your bitch hates dogs when she is out but is fine with bitches!)
I got boy, girl, girl. Im glad I got one of each first, at least I knew who was likely to intergrate better when I got no 3. (my 2 girls are always licking each others faces, cuddling up and playing together...not sure my boy would react well to another male around though.)


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Same sex pairs can be done, I have and so have several others, however I can personally and honestly say a dog and bitch, is the easiest of the two.
Ive found dogs and bitches, will accept more cheek and liberties off each other in the main, and I have never had a situation that got beyond the odd grumble and it was the odd one at that.

The girls on the otherhand, although squabbles were not a common occurance by any means, if they did decide to have a go, it rarely stopped at just a verbal grumble. Even with the 3 I have now (1 male 2 females) When the youngest came as a pup everything was fine until 9mths and the first season, The older bitch (who had been spayed for at least 10yrs) started on the younger, even for mundane things like approaching and wanting to play,
she would lunge and snarl, the younger got fed up with it and retaliated and if I hadnt been there, it would not have been pretty. They had to be separated when not supervised. They are Ok now, but still will wouldnt take liberties off each other if push did come to shove, whereas the boy couldnt care less what the girls do, and vice versa. My girls are Ok, but I have heard situations with bitches once they start they dont stop.

If you want an easier life, with less risk for things to go wrong then I would say dog/bitch.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Same sex pairs can be done, I have and so have several others, however I can personally and honestly say a dog and bitch, is the easiest of the two.
> Ive found dogs and bitches, will accept more cheek and liberties off each other in the main, and I have never had a situation that got beyond the odd grumble and it was the odd one at that.
> .


I know this is true and yet cant believe its so different from my lot. My girls rarely disagree and then its only handbags at dawn and are so toleratant of each other. My boy however has a short fuse, hates to be challenged at all and sometimes needs telling when to call it quits if he has a go at one of the girls. Makes you wonder what goes on in their minds sometimes.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

We allway's have girls only and never ever had a problem in many years.
Our's being Golden Retriever's and they are quite placid nature.

Cant speak for some other breeds as would think not all breeds would tollerate same sex together


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

My son has a 3 yr old labradoodle bitch and an 11 month old bichon bitch. They've always got on absolutely fine from the day the bichon was introduced as an 8 week old pup.

My bichon is litter sister to my son's bichon and meet up frequently as we live very close. They've always played well together but it does tend to be the grumbly growly rough type of play.

When son's bichon was in season recently we were round there one day and although they still played it was more grumbly and growly than usual and there were a few signs of humping. Probably the fact that she was in season called all this. They are back to their normal sort of play again now.

Can't comment further than that but it might be that some breeds are less tolerant??????????????


----------



## kitty25 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you all so much . I don't want to risk upsetting Eva more than I have to, so a dog it will be

Thanks for helping me out
Kitty


----------

